# Walmart vs Morons



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

This has been around for a while now and making the rounds again. There are a number of sources for this. I'll post one link at the bottom.

We all know Snopes is the leader in fact checking. Everything you read there must be true, they said so. Snopes says this is mostly true.



*WAL-MART VS. THE MORONS (NOT A JOKE) and Finra*

Post author:legal4admin Post published:January 7, 2019 Post category:Humor 

WAL-MART VS. THE MORONS (NOT A JOKE)
I know lots of folks don’t like Wal-Mart, but this is fascinating.
This is spot-on.
PLEASE, READ THIS TO THE END. IT IS VERY INTERESTING!!!
Wal-Mart vs. The Morons
1. Americans spend $36,000,000 at Wal-Mart Every hour of every day.
2. This works out to $20,928 profit every minute!
3. Wal-Mart will sell more from January 1 to St. Patrick’s Day (March
17th) than Target sells all year.
4. Wal-Mart is bigger than Home Depot + Kroger + Target +Sears + Costco
K-Mart combined.
5. Wal-Mart employs 1.6 million people, is the world’s largest private
employer, and most speak English.
6. Wal-Mart is the largest company in the history of the world.
7. Wal-Mart now sells more food than Kroger and Safeway combined, and
keep in mind they did this in only fifteen years.
8. During this same period, 31 big supermarket chains sought
bankruptcy.
9. Wal-Mart now sells more food than any other store in the world.
10. Wal-Mart has approx 3,900 stores in the USA of which 1,906 are
Super Centers; this is 1,000 more than it had five years ago.
11. This year 7.2 billion different purchasing experiences will occur
at Wal-Mart stores. (Earth’s population is approximately 6.5 Billion.)
12. 90% of all Americans live within fifteen miles of a Wal-Mart.
You may think that I am complaining, but I am really laying the ground
work for suggesting that MAYBE we should hire the guys who run Wal-Mart
to fix the economy.
This should be read and understood by all Americans… Democrats, Republicans, EVERYONE!!
To President Obama and all 535 voting members of the Legislature, it is now official that the majority of you are corrupt morons:
a. The U.S. Postal Service was established in 1775. You have had 234 years to get it right and it is broke.
b. Social Security was established in 1935. You have had 74 years to get it right and it is broke.
c. Fannie Mae was established in 1938. You have had 71 years to get it right and it is broke.
d. War on Poverty started in 1964. You have had 45 years to get it right; $1 trillion of our money is confiscated each year and transferred to “the poor” and they only want more.
e. Medicare and Medicaid were established in 1965. You have had 44 years to get it right and they are broke.
f. Freddie Mac was established in 1970. You have had 39 years to get it right and it is broke.
g. The Department of Energy was created in 1977 to lessen our dependence on foreign oil. It has ballooned to 16,000 employees with a budget of $24 billion a year and we import more oil than ever before. You had 32 years to get it right and it is an abysmal failure.
You have FAILED in every “government service” you have shoved down our throats while overspending our tax dollars.
AND YOU WANT AMERICANS TO BELIEVE YOU CAN BE TRUSTED WITH A GOVERNMENT-RUN HEALTH CARE SYSTEM??
Folks, keep this circulating. It is very well stated. Maybe it will end up in the e-mails of some of our “duly elected’ (they never read anything) and their staff will clue them in on how Americans feel. AND
I know what’s wrong. We have lost our minds to “Political Correctness” !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Someone please tell me what is wrong with all the people that run this country!!!!!!
We’re “broke” and can’t help our own Seniors, Veterans, Orphans, Homeless etc. and the last months we have provided aid to Haiti, Chile, and Turkey and now Pakistan ( the previous home of bin Laden). literally, BILLIONS of DOLLARS!!!
Our retired seniors living on a ‘fixed income’ receive no aid nor do they get any breaks.
AMERICA: a country where we have homeless without shelter, children going to bed hungry, elderly going without needed medicines, and mentally ill without treatment, etc.
Imagine if the GOVERNMENT gave U. S. the same support they give to other countries. Sad isn’t it?
*99% of the people receiving this message won’t have the guts to forward this.
*I’m one of the 1% — I Just Did






WAL-MART VS. THE MORONS (NOT A JOKE) and Finra – WE ARE THE MOST SUCCESSFUL LEGAL REFORM GROUP IN THE COUNTRY Tel: 631-421-6390 Fax: 631-421-6392 E-mail: [email protected]







americans4legalreform.com


----------



## Chipper (Dec 22, 2012)

Yet the same idiots keep voting the same morons in for decades. Makes you wonder how stupid sheople actually are. Cause those same morons have been in office for 40-50 years. Then they vote one in as president.


----------



## Mr. Krinkle (Jan 13, 2022)

Chipper said:


> Yet the same idiots keep voting the same morons in for decades. Makes you wonder how stupid sheople actually are. Cause those same morons have been in office for 40-50 years. Then they vote one in as president.


I know! I couldn't believe tRump was elected either!


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

Mr. Krinkle said:


> I know! I couldn't believe tRump was elected either!


And then Hillary claimed it was the result of election fraud.
Good times. 🤣


----------



## Chipper (Dec 22, 2012)

Mr. Krinkle said:


> I know! I couldn't believe tRump was elected either!


Trump has been elected for decades? A true lifelong politician. Imagine how far down the crapper we would be without his ONE four year term.


----------



## Mr. Krinkle (Jan 13, 2022)

Chipper said:


> Trump has been elected for decades? A true lifelong politician. Imagine how far down the crapper we would be without his ONE four year term.


No, he's just been a moron for decades.


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

Mr. Krinkle said:


> No, he's just been a moron for decades.


I imagine you are an expert on morons.


----------



## Mr. Krinkle (Jan 13, 2022)

inceptor said:


> I imagine you are an expert on morons.


Ooh, good one.

What are you, twelve?


----------



## Robie (Jun 2, 2016)

Mr. Krinkle said:


> Ooh, good one.
> 
> What are you, twelve?


I've always wondered what the person driving alone in their vehicle, still wearing a mask was all about.
Thanks for clearing that up.


----------



## Jingo (Nov 10, 2021)

The last three posts are worthless BS.


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

Jingo said:


> The last three posts are worthless BS.


It's so much worse than you know.


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

Mr. Krinkle said:


> Ooh, good one.
> 
> What are you, twelve?


😂😂😂


----------



## trike lady (6 mo ago)

I shared at the motorcycle forum I moderate. Our political hotbox has a lot of readers.


----------



## Pir8fan (Nov 16, 2012)

Mr. Krinkle said:


> No, he's just been a moron for decades.


And yet you support Brandon.


----------

